# How Too????



## gorickyourself (Sep 4, 2013)

How can a person grow,a smooth smoke,not one where you are coughing your Lungs out?Or better,how does one prevent this from occurring? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 4, 2013)

I believe the smoothness of your smoke has to do with the cure and drying.

longer, slower drying and curing = smoother smoke.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya gotta cough to get off. The smoke can be smooth as all get out but you may still cough regardless. Its called lung expansion my friend and its a good thing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree ...that with a good cure the smoke would be smoother....


:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 4, 2013)

If you really want a smooth hit try BHO... nothing gives ya a smoother hit, especially with a nice oil rig. 4U2 knows what I'm talkin about


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

There are also some strains that are simply smoother than others.  I find the white strains a bit harsh, even after a good harvest and cure.

I have to laugh when talking about lung expansion--hey just don't take as big a hit and you won't lose 1/2 your hit coughing it out.

I may have to check out making some BHO.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

IMO...BHO is smoother...But like *THG *said...if ya take in too much you will Die coughing...just ask *cubby*:rofl:...just a little Dabb will do ya

*THG*...I have it made because of the Danger in the process of making it...So if you do yourself..Be Safe


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2013)

You want smooth  try a vaporizer

 Be very careful *THG* It's a very dangerous process.... when you decide to do it check in with me... I'll be sure you do not blow yourself up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I am not up for dangerous processes.  I guess that I will stick with my bubble hash.  Thanks.


----------

